# Shiner Ranch Buck



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I harvested this deer off of the shiner ranch, south of pearsall, in frio county. The ranch is 25,000 acres.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yowzers!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Woah!*

How'd you get him to pose like that?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

yea!!!!!wizies!!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

It's a pet deer!! Just kidding, that is a NICE deer.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

The deer was hanging in a freezer all night, so he was stiff enough to stay upright.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Shooter*

N/m


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

I used to hunt the shiner ranch for years when the Thomson cattle comp had it leased for 50 years. We used to leave out early in the morning and never travel the same road twice. It's a great ranch to hunt, but now you have to pay for them big deer. Mrs Thomson would let me and bro-inlaw hunt for free. Seen a lot of hugh bucks, and killed some good one's. Dang good deer Jfreeman. congrats


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

What is the point count on that sucker?


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

The deer was a 13pt. but broke a kicker off of his right brow tine. My taxidermist says he can fix the broken point, which was the same length as the kicker on the left brow tine.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Oooh, Aahh! Great deer! Congrats!

Did you run into Lord Lew (Lew Thompson) while you were there? I know him very well.

Pablo


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My guess is between 163 and 166. Were you with the Hildebrands? They are a real nice family. The Shiner is starting to get a reputation for droptine deer.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*great deer*

Lots of character. Its gonna make a tremendous mount. Congrats.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

How much does one like that set you back?


----------



## Dr. Eyes (Oct 18, 2004)

*wow, nice buck!*

id loe to kill one of those one of these days.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I have met Bo,Bren,and Christian Hildebrand, they all guide on the ranch and are great people in my book. I hunt with Jason Sekula who is the ranch biologist. Lew thompson hunts the francis shiner ranch, used to be the same property but got divided years ago. The deer scored 168 4/8, the g2 on the right is not a drop tine. It comes off the top of the beam then goes straight back and down, it measures 14 3/8''.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the huntin' board Jfreeman. Nice deer you got there. Were you in any contests?


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

Very nice deer, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

Congrats. nice deer.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That is a cool lookin g2. From the pic I thought the g2 was broken off and that was a drop tine. 14 inches is pretty long g2. I got to run around on that place when I was little. Last year I went out there to deliever some custom belt buckles that I made the men in the family. All the pet deer around the office is pretty neat.


----------



## Dhunting (Jul 19, 2004)

How much did that cost you? Oh Yea Nice Buck.


----------

